# Top 3 Lipliners:



## nubianremedy5 (Dec 6, 2008)

Pls List

Mine Are:

1. Currant
2. Cherry
3. Cork


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

I use to many...Let me see if I can narrow it down to three

1) Stone
2) Currant/Vino (I know thats 2)
3) Cork/Hodgepodge/BBQ (I know)
5) Chestnut
6) Plum
7) Cherry
8) Dervish
9) Stripdown

Sorry But I use about 12


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 6, 2008)

Hodgepodge!


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 7, 2008)

1. Cushy (just bought another one today)
2. Cork
3. Chestnut


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 7, 2008)

Stripdown
Stone 
Spice


----------



## michmom2 (Dec 7, 2008)

1. chestnut
2. nightmoth
3. cork/80%

I have lots of them too.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 7, 2008)

my only fav. is by rimmel called : tiramisu


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 7, 2008)

I cant believe no on said plum! love it!

Plum
Lure
Cherry


----------



## PuterChick (Dec 7, 2008)

Mine are:

1.  Dervish
2.  Subculture
3.  Whirl
4.  Spice (Sorry had to add that one to the list)


----------



## ms. kendra (Dec 7, 2008)

I like Mahogany and Burgundy.


----------



## MrsPackMan (Dec 8, 2008)

1)hodgepodge
2)nyx toast
3)cork


----------



## Lovey99 (Dec 8, 2008)

Velvetella
Nightmoth
Chestnut
Currant
Vino
80%


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 8, 2008)

Spice
Cork
Currant


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 9, 2008)

Crap!  Reading through this thread just made me realize that I lost (2) of my lip liners.  I have not seen them in forever.

I need more variety.  i reach for the same one everytime (cork)

1. Cork
2. Chestnut
3. BBQ  (can't find it..)

I used to have Cushy too.  I totally forgot until just now.  Where the heck is it???  BBQ too?  Darnit.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 9, 2008)

Nightmoth
Portside


----------



## devin (Dec 10, 2008)

1. cork
2. cushy
3. plum soft/stripdown

This is hard, because I use so many different ones!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 11, 2008)

Rimmels eastend snob.... I have a couple of mac ones but not worth it to me. Rimmel is like 3.00 and it  last all day and it's beautiful. I have like God made permanent dark lipliner so I also need to erase that and cover it up and rimmel does it ... for 3.00


----------



## greatscott2000 (Dec 11, 2008)

Chestnut
Spice
Cork


----------



## sdtjefferson (Dec 13, 2008)

1) Cork (first ever MAC lipliner.  I bought it years ago when it was in a silver coating.  I've repurchased several). 

2) Cushy

3) 80%

Honorable Mention: Chestnut.  Yes it is so cliche for a WOC to have this but it is tried and true.


----------



## sayah (Dec 13, 2008)

* Spice by MAC
* and a pink one from Max Factor


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 14, 2008)

oooh my absolute faves are!

Cork
Nightmoth
Plumsoft creamliner


----------



## Scorpdva (Dec 14, 2008)

1.Chestnut
2.Cork
3.Plum


----------



## jardinaires (Dec 14, 2008)

subculture
oak
honey b.

i obviously have a trend going here, these are all similar colors....

i use subculture the most, though


----------



## CGM (Dec 18, 2008)

no one loves Magenta?

Mine are 

1. Nightmoth 
2. Currant 
3. Magenta
4. Cork


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nightmoth, Currant, and either Cork or Chestnut depending on the look.


----------



## cherryblsm (Dec 26, 2008)

MAC: Cream o spice, Sublime culture, Oak


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 26, 2008)

1) Stripdown
2) Cranapple
3) Cherry
(4) Currant)


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 26, 2008)

i only have currant and magenta...
I do want Cherry and Cork


----------



## makeba (Dec 26, 2008)

Plum
BBQ
Sweet Brown


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Dec 26, 2008)

That 666 color from Wet n' Wild. That number is scary, but I'll think of it as 999.


----------



## Diva009 (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_my only fav. is by rimmel called : tiramisu_

 
i use two lipliners by rimmel called epic, and allure. I LOVE both.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 28, 2008)

I only have 3...sooo...LOL

Cherry
Chesnut
Currant

I just purchased Currant online and I haven't tried it yet. I heard it was a great plum liner for WOC so I'm really excited.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_That 666 color from Wet n' Wild. That number is scary, but I'll think of it as 999._

 
*I have looked for this color in various stores and cannot find it!  I'm almost wondering if it's just not sold here in the "Bible Belt" or something.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Dec 30, 2008)

my top are actually made by Anabelle, here in Canada..

and I have Mac's Chestnut...but man, that Chestnut just changes your lipcolor, so annoying...thats why I have so much of the pencil left...it just
changes everything no matter how light hand you apply it.....

I'll have to try another Mac pencil color..


----------



## vita cooper (Dec 30, 2008)

My top 3 lipliners are:

Current
Velvetella (looks like current)
Magenta


----------



## MACaholic76 (Dec 31, 2008)

BBQ
Spice 
and Burgundy


----------



## iliang25 (Jan 2, 2009)

spice and spice alone!!!!


----------



## Chocolate Peach (Jan 4, 2009)

ummm...

currant & chestnut are the only 2 l/l i own today. i've tried maybe grape in the past but i got tired of the same ol same & i stopped wearing l/l. i used to change my lipcolor to "flatter" my outfits back in the day, but now i've been on the neutral lip tip for a while now.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (May 31, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## meika79 (Jun 1, 2009)

Chestnut
80%
Velvetella


----------



## kami2hot (Jun 1, 2009)

magneta
current (my absolute fav!)
nightmoth
honorable mention : soar & subculture


----------



## VAQTPIE (Jun 2, 2009)

1) Cushy
2) Cork
3) Plum


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 20, 2009)

currant, chestnut, and cork. desperately trying to branch out!


----------



## Nepenthe (Jun 20, 2009)

Half-Red
Caramellow
Lush-N-Lilac

HM: Deep Soul & Cranapple

Yes, I have a thing for cremestick liners.. they last so much longer for me.


----------



## Destiny007 (Jun 20, 2009)

MAC Currant 
MAC Velvetella
IMAN Prune


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 20, 2009)

^Chestnut
^Brick
^Currant/Velvetella (they pretty much look the same to me) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I need to get some more!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 20, 2009)

Hodgepodge
NYX Toast-some say a dupe for Cork. 
Plum or NYX Never-same color


----------



## MissRobot (Jun 22, 2009)

1. Beurre
2. Pink Treat
3. Half-Red

...and then Magenta, Gingerroot, and Spice!


----------



## prettytrini1913 (Jun 22, 2009)

Cork
Nightmoth
Vino
Magenta


----------



## gabi03 (Jun 23, 2009)

MAC:
1. Beet
2. Mahogany
3. Magenta

I love bright lips


----------



## juicy415 (Jun 23, 2009)

Jordana
1. hot pepper- perfect red with blue based
2. easyliner in rock n rose- perfect nudeish pink
3. nude- nudeish brown

affordable prices


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jul 28, 2009)

Plum is my all-time fave, I use it with nearly everything.
Cork comes a close second.
Quartz. I love wearing this with pink or purple based lipsticks/glosses.

Honorable mention - Magenta.


----------



## F.A.B. (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a ton of lipliners that I rarely use.  These are my top 2:

Plumberry by Black Opal.  It's an exact dupe to MAC's plum l/l.
Current


----------



## makeupbyjpl (Aug 5, 2009)

i love magenta


----------



## jazmatazz (Aug 6, 2009)

1) Magenta
2) Spice


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 13, 2009)

My top 3 are from Marykay
-dark chocolate
-chocolate
-plum (tied with dark berry)


----------



## iheartmakeup412 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hodgepodge
Stripdown
Wirl

These are the 3 I wear most


----------

